# Las Vegas tips



## garyt1957 (Nov 6, 2016)

My wife and I will be in LV in a couple weeks. Looking for ideas of things to do off the strip, cheap eats, etc. We're not late night party people. We'll be getting up early to play golf at least 4 days. We plan on hiking Red Rock Canyon at least once. My wife hasn't seen Hoover Dam so that's on the agenda. Any other ideas?
                                  Thanks


----------



## jujube (Nov 6, 2016)

Valley of Fire State Park to see the rock formations.  Lake Mead.  A drive up Mt. Charleston.


----------



## Son_of_Perdition (Nov 7, 2016)

Visited LV many times, I'm sure some of my money went to pay their bills.  Lost it's luster when I decided being a professional gambler is not in my future.  We did find a decent place to eat, actually most dining is a cut above your normal restaurant fare.  I stopped going to the buffets when my wife pointed out the differences between them & being waited on in a smaller cafe.  

Avoid going to Fremont street, even though the light show is cool.  When you notice the off street parking lots are surrounded by 12 ft high chain link fencing & topped with razor wire you should take note.  Dangerous areas, muggings are a way of life there.  Hoover/Boulder dam is ok but since I don't like heights the view is somewhat restricted from the center of the parking area.  Great food at the local 'Claim Jumper' out in the northwest valley.  

I've never been to the Liberace Museum always intended to go.  The Orleans is our usual location, they have bowling alleys, 8 theaters, good shows - including the circus, ok buffet but like the 'Courtyard' off the gambling floor.  It's a better family location.  There is some really decent eating & shopping at the 'CityCenter' on the south end of the Strip but that could be torn down by now to make way for another overdone hotel complex.


----------



## squatting dog (Nov 7, 2016)

Valley of fire is too cool for words. The Hoover dam is quite an eye opener to see how far the water level has dropped. The casino's were a disappointment. As  Son_of_Perdition said... there is good food to be found in town.


----------



## Jackie22 (Nov 7, 2016)

Las Vegas has some excellent shows...all the Cirque du Soleil 
shows are wonderful, Terry Fador is great..also there is a first rate aquaruam 
at the Mandalay Bay Hotel..

Check out Tripadvisor for much info.


----------



## Lucretius (Dec 11, 2016)

Valley of Fire, Mt.Charleston, Bonnie Sprgs Ranch, [Red Rock], Blue Diamond Village, Lake Mead Marina, Beatty.NV....gateway to the Mustang Ranch and others.layful:  

  Wanna sure way to double your money?  Fold it once and put it back in your pocket. 

Have a great trip.


----------

